# Papercraft-ish Terrain : Spiral Stairs



## Kris (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm pleased to announce the release of my next batch of print & paste textures...







...and, as you can see, I've added a few spiral stairways to the 2.5D dungeon.

Just like all of the other products in the print & paste range, it's a pay-what-you-want download over on DriveThruRPG - so pay as much (or as little) as you like!

Note that the video (below) shows you how to put everything together.


----------

